# (TX) Hrch They Call Me Hemi-( I throw All Colors)



## Roger Gray (Mar 19, 2008)

HRCH GRAYDAY'S THEY CALL ME HEMI ( FC AFC HIGH TECH CEO X HRCH HIGH MILEAGE ATTACK MH) HEMI'S FIRST LITTER PRODUCED 4 YELLOWS 1 BLACK AND 4 CHOCLATES BRED WITH A BLACK FEMALE WITH POSSIBLE CHOCOLATE FACTOR. HEMI IS ONE OF THE BEST LINE RUNNING DOGS I HAVE EVER OWNED. OFA EXCELLENTAND CNM CLEAR. HEMI IS YELLOW, 65 LBS. AND IS A BORN GUN DOG. LOCATED IN EAST TEXAS, STUD FEE $400.00. PEDIGREE INCLUDES NAFC EBONSTAR LEAN MAC, FC NAFC MATTIE MCBUNN, NFC FC AFC MAXX'S SURPRISE AND MORE. FOR PREDIGREE CALL OR E-MAIL. 
ROGER GRAY 903-276-3509
[email protected]

*******************
_Duplicate ad posted by robertnla on 7/24/11_

AT Stud: HRCH Grayday's They Call Me Hemi $400 "No deposit required" 
Hemi is yellow
Hemi is very nice HT, hunting dog and has exceptional line manors. He is rock solid at the line.
He is a very strong lining dog and handles like a pro when required.
Hemi has an outstanding FT pedigree: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=31627 Hemi has 3 National titled G-parents out of 4. Hemi has 8 national titles in the first 3 generations.
Sired by FC AFC High Tech CEO "Gates" has 5 siblings from the same litter that are FC titled. 
Pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/rauthement/HRCHHemi
OFA LR-169329E33M-PI excellent
CNM clear
EIC carrier 
Cerf LR354986
DNA V640280
Located SW Louisiana
call Robert Authement 337-515-2728
VP Cajun HRC


----------

